# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Arkiva e Skedinave

## Davius

Per te mos humbur postimet e skedinave te luajtura vite me pare, kjo teme do te ngelet si nje arkive.

----------


## NBAlbania

Albania  -  Sweden  1
Austria  -  France 2
Poland  -  Slovenia 1X
Macedonia  -  Scotland  2
Spain  -  Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra  -  England 2
Ukraine  -  Belarus 1X
Montenegro  -  Bulgaria X2
Hungary  -  Denmark 2
Georgia  -  Ireland 1X2

----------


## SeveN

Albania - Sweden x2
Austria - France 2
Poland - Slovenia 1
Macedonia - Scotland x2
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra - England 2
Ukraine - Belarus 1
Montenegro - Bulgaria 2
Hungary - Denmark 1x2
Georgia - Ireland X2

----------


## drague

Albania  -  Sweden  1
Austria  -  France 2
Poland  -  Slovenia 1
Macedonia  -  Scotland  X2
Spain  -  Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra  -  England 2
Ukraine  -  Belarus 1
Montenegro  -  Bulgaria 2
Hungary  -  Denmark 1X2
Georgia  -  Ireland  X1

----------


## NBAlbania

> Albania  -  Sweden  1
> Austria  -  France 2
> Poland  -  Slovenia 1
> Macedonia  -  Scotland  X2
> Spain  -  Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
> Andorra  -  England 2
> Ukraine  -  Belarus 1
> Montenegro  -  Bulgaria 2
> Hungary  -  Denmark 1X2
> Georgia  -  Ireland  X1


Drague shiko se nuk e ke plotesuar mire ke vene 7 njeshe dhe vetem 2 dyshe

----------


## Qendi

Albania - Sweden *2*
Austria - France *2*
Poland - Slovenia *1*
Macedonia - Scotland *x2*
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina *1*
Andorra - England *2*
Ukraine - Belarus *1*
Montenegro - Bulgaria *x2*
Hungary - Denmark *1x2*
Georgia - Ireland*x2*

----------


## Begby

Albania - Sweden 1X2
Austria - France 2
Poland - Slovenia 1
Macedonia - Scotland 1X
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra - England 2
Ukraine - Belarus 1
Montenegro - Bulgaria 12
Hungary - Denmark 2
Georgia - Ireland 1X

----------


## beerti

Albania - Sweden x2
Austria - France 2
Poland - Slovenia 1
Macedonia - Scotland x2
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra - England 2
Ukraine - Belarus X
Montenegro - Bulgaria 2
Hungary - Denmark x2
Georgia - Ireland X2

----------


## SaS

Albania ? - ? Sweden (  12 ) 
Austria ? - ? France ( 2 ) 
Poland ? - ? Slovenia  ( 1 )
Macedonia ? - ? Scotland ( 1x) 
Spain ? - ? Bosnia-Herzegovina ( 1 ) 
Andorra ? - ? England ( 2 ) 
Ukraine ? - ? Belarus ( 1 )
Montenegro ? - ? Bulgaria ( x2 )
Hungary ? - ? Denmark ( 2 )
Georgia ? - ? Ireland (1x2 )

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Albania ? - ? Sweden 1
Austria ? - ? France x
Poland ? - ? Slovenia 1
Macedonia ? - ? Scotland 1x
Spain ? - ? Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra ? - ? England 2
Ukraine ? - ? Belarus 1
Montenegro ? - ? Bulgaria 1x
Hungary ? - ? Denmark 2
Georgia ? - ? Ireland x2

Po ndo nje lek Marim po i Kapem  :perqeshje:

----------


## OO7

Albania 1 - 1 Sweden  *X*
Austria 0 - 2 France *2*
Poland 1 - 0 Slovenia *1*
Macedonia 1 - 0 Scotland  *1*
Spain 2 - 0 Bosnia-Herzegovina *1*
Andorra 0 - 2 England *2*
Ukraine 2 - 0 Belarus *1*
Montenegro 0 - 1 Bulgaria *2*
Hungary 1 - 1 Denmark *X*
Georgia 0 - 1 Ireland *2*

----------


## Bledari

Albania ? - ? Sweden -1x
Austria ? - ? France - 2
Poland ? - ? Slovenia -1
Macedonia ? - ? Scotland -2
Spain ? - ? Bosnia-Herzegovina -1
Andorra ? - ? England -2
Ukraine ? - ? Belarus -1
Montenegro ? - ? Bulgaria -2
Hungary ? - ? Denmark -2
Georgia ? - ? Ireland -1

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Albania  -  Sweden x2
Austria   -  France x2
Poland ? - ? Slovenia 1x2
Macedonia  -  Scotland 1
Spain  -  Bosnia-Herzegovina 1.1
Andorra  -  England x
Ukraine  -  Belarus 1
Montenegro  -  Bulgaria x
Hungary  - Denmark 2
Georgia   -  Ireland  1*

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Albania ? - ? Sweden 1x2
Austria ? - ? France 2
Poland ? - ? Slovenia 1
Macedonia ? - ? Scotland x2
Spain ? - ? Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra ? - ? England 2
Ukraine ? - ? Belarus 1
Montenegro ? - ? Bulgaria x
Hungary ? - ? Denmark 2x
Georgia ? - ? Ireland 1x

----------


## jack_sparow

Albania - Sweden 1x2
Austria - France 2
Poland - Slovenia 1
Macedonia - Scotland x2
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra - England 2
Ukraine - Belarus 1
Montenegro - Bulgaria 2
Hungary - Denmark x2
Georgia - Ireland X2

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Albania ? - ? Sweden 2
Austria ? - ? France 2
Poland ? - ? Slovenia 1x
Macedonia ? - ? Scotland 1
Spain ? - ? Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra ? - ? England 2
Ukraine ? - ? Belarus 1
Montenegro ? - ? Bulgaria 1x
Hungary ? - ? Denmark x2
Georgia ? - ? Ireland 1x2

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Parashikimet e mia*
*Albania - Sweden 1x
Austria - France 2
Poland - Slovenia 1/2
Macedonia - Scotland 1/x/2
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra - England 2
Ukraine - Belarus 1
Montenegro - Bulgaria 1/x
Hungary - Denmark 2
Georgia - Ireland 1*

----------


## The.ReaL

*Albania - Sweden 1/X/2
Austria - France 2
Poland - Slovenia 1/2
Macedonia - Scotland x2
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra - England 2
Ukraine - Belarus 1
Montenegro - Bulgaria 2
Hungary - Denmark 2
Georgia - Ireland 1x*

----------


## Ribery

Albania - Sweden 2
Austria - France 2
Poland - Slovenia 1
Macedonia - Scotland X2
Spain - Bosnia-Herzegovina 1
Andorra - England 2
Ukraine - Belarus 1
Montenegro - Bulgaria X2
Hungary - Denmark 1X2
Georgia - Ireland X2

----------


## J@mes

Albania  -  Sweden                  2
Austria  -  France                   X2 
Poland  -  Slovenia                  1
Macedonia  -  Scotland            2
Spain  -  Bosnia-Herzegovina  1
Andorra  -  England                 2
Ukraine  -  Belarus                   1
Montenegro  -  Bulgaria           2
Hungary  -  Denmark                2
Georgia  -  Ireland                  1X

----------

